
The Sexiest Luxury Coworking Space in NYC - jonekh
http://blenderworkspace.com
======
jonekh
Came across this very cool workspace in Manhattan that just opened this year.
Seems like they are filling fast, so NYC peeps get on it and tour while you
can! I did and thought it was awesome.

